# left over wassail anyone?...



## bubba t (Jan 1, 2008)

....Hey guys...
What the opinion on using cold wassail as part of a pork and/or chicken marinade??...


----------



## twomill (Jan 1, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing while I was drinking a cup at Christmas.  But, I was thinking of using as a mop or spray on the grill.


----------



## bubba t (Jan 1, 2008)

...yeah, that might even be better...


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry B, I have never even heard of wassail??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Must be something out west. I dunno.


----------



## bubba t (Jan 1, 2008)

...Oh you know....
...It's one of those Christmasssy drinks, usually drank hot....has primarilly apple cider as the base drink, with spices such as nutmeg, cinnamon, allspice or whatever...oh, also orange slices...plus a little sugar ...and it is all mixed up and heated through....some people add a little 'kicker' too!...
...Happy New Year, by the way....


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. Wife just said she had heard of it. It sounds good. Think it would be good as a spritz/spray.


----------

